

Real Madrid unveil agreement with Microsoft - peteratt
http://www.realmadrid.com/en/news/2014/11/real-madrid-unveil-agreement-with-microsoft

======
peteratt
As a die-hard Real Madrid fan as well as a technologist that's becoming more
and more interested in what Microsoft is doing lately, I applaud this
initiative.

Now if they could just open-source some of their training methods, diets and
tactics/game analyses... Could that work for making Real Madrid and European
football even better? Would love to see that.

